# Thinking of showing my dog - temperament?



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

I used to show JRTs in conformation with my parents, but I've been thinking about showing my Papillon to meet some more Papillon owners in the area.

My question is regarding temperament, because that is probably the only thing I can work on and improve on for a conformation show. Does anyone know any good methods for getting a timid dog (around new places and dogs) but so energetic around people she puts her ears back and tries to jump up to kind of mellow out? The only thing I can think of is just practice, practice, practice - but I was wondering if there are any tricks to use (like treating as she discovers new places)?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Agility activities / classes can be a HUGE boost to a dog's confidence, as well as the owner's confidence. 

Consider it, as a stepping-stone to conformation.


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

That sounds like it would be fun! Thanks for the tip!


----------

